
FaRM: Fast Remote Memory - carlosgaldino
http://blog.carlosgaldino.com/farm-fast-remote-memory.html
======
drewg123
A quick skim of the abstract reminded me of GMS from the 90s
([http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/gms/index.html](http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/gms/index.html)).

~~~
nickpsecurity
I used to have quite a few of these bookmarked in the 90's. Can't recall most
names but found this one:

[http://gasnet.lbl.gov/](http://gasnet.lbl.gov/)

New banner seems to be this catch-phrase:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partitioned_global_address_spa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partitioned_global_address_space)

Used to just call it software NUMA or single-system image because what we
really wanted was a SGI machine built out of commodity parts. :)

